# 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen



## gimli (17. Mai 2008)

Ein 10-jähriges Mädchen wurde beim Plantschen im Loosdrechte Plas von einem Hecht gebissen und am linken Fuß verletzt.

Es soll ein echter Monsterhecht gewesen sein. |bigeyes


----------



## lazy (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Und im Steinhuder Meer hat ein Wels ein Pferd gefressen


----------



## Kleenus (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*



> Und im Steinhuder Meer hat ein Wels ein Pferd gefressen



Wieso machst du das so runter mit deinem "Beitrag" .
Ich will nicht mit dem mädchen tauschen !


----------



## HD4ever (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

kann man ja mal nen Zetungsartikel o.ä. verlinken ....
hab ich zwar auch schon mal gehört, aber der Hecht wird sicher immer von mal zu mal auch etwas größer #h


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Hmm seltsam, mit welchen Ködern angeln die Angler denn da ?|kopfkrat

Gummipuppe am System ?|supergri


----------



## alex-racer (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*



gimli schrieb:


> Ein 10-jähriges Mädchen wurde beim Plantschen im Loosdrechte Plas von einem Hecht gebissen und am linken Fuß verletzt.
> 
> Es soll ein echter Monsterhecht gewesen sein. |bigeyes


 
Das Mädchen hatte bestimmt extreme Schweißfüße !

Ich lege neuerdings meine Wobbler auch immer in meine alten Socken, Extrem Fängig :q


Gruß Alex


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Bestimmt war es ein grüner Süßwasserhai oder sogar ein Krokodil.


----------



## theundertaker (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Kann doch sein, dass es ein Monsterhecht war..?? Vielleicht war der ja schon ausgewachsen und maß schon 2,34 m?? Warum macht ihr euch direkt lustig...:vik:


----------



## andreas1983 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Hi 

Für möglich würde ich so etwas unter Umständen schon halten. Nur wenn dann möchte ich nicht zwischen den Zähnen stecken und schon gar nicht bei nemm Kapitalen.

Bei Zandern kennt man es ja das die Männchen wenn sie über einem Nest Wache schieben durchaus aggressiv werden können. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## gimli (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Oh! Hier war wohl heute die AB-Spaßfraktion am Werk! #d #d #d



> kann man ja mal nen Zetungsartikel o.ä. verlinken ....



Hier sind die Links in Niederländisch:
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/sportvissers/actueel/828/enorme_snoek_neemt_loosdrechtse__10__te_grazen.html
http://www.gooieneemlander.nl/nieuws/regionaal/hilversumplassen/article3489648.ece

Hier in Deutsch (Man muss schon etwas runterscrollen, da schon einige Beiträge dazugekommen sind): http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Ich habe dass auch schon gesehen und gelesen, dass Schwimmer von Hechten angegriffen wurden, es muss ja nicht so ein großer Hecht sein, auch kleine greifen an, wenn sie sich bedrängt in ihrem Revier fühlen, ist zwar nicht so toll, aber jeder will leben!


----------



## hans albers (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

moin...

na und..????
so ist die natur eben..

kein grund , 
daraus nen b... zeitungs mässigen
angst-artikel zu schreiben..
sie hat ja überlebt.

hauptsache ,
es kommt jetzt wieder keiner mit "monster hechten"
usw.

greetz
hans


----------



## marca (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Aber so gerade eben überlebt!
Das Tier soll ja immerhin um die 1,5 Meter groß gewesen sein!!
Das hat zumindest der "mit solchen Bisswunden erfahrene Arzt" Herr Mol gefolgert.
Meine Güte,was nicht alles eine Zeitungsnachricht wert sein soll!!??
So etwas kann man ja wohl nur spaßig oder sogar ironisch sehen.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Ich denke, auch wesentlich kleinere Hechte würden schon aus Reflex zubeißen, wenn ihnen plötzlich was vor der Nase zappelt.

Solche Geschichten hört man doch immer wieder...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Irgendwie komisch, nie steht in der Zeitung: *40 jähriger Mann wurde von Katze gebissen!!! *Kommt täglich hundert mal vor...
Was wollen wir denn jetzt ausrotten, die Hechte oder die Zehnjährigen Mädchen... Also Leute, ein Hecht beißt auch schon mal - ich denke nicht, das er das Mädchen nur ansatzweise als Futter gesehen hat! Tiere haben Reflexe...

Stefan


----------



## Honeyball (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Was wollen wir denn jetzt ausrotten, die Hechte oder die Zehnjährigen Mädchen...



Stefan, ich denke, wir sollten beide noch so 8 bis 10 Jahre füttern und abwarten, wie sie sich entwickeln.... #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*



gimli schrieb:


> Hier in Deutsch (Man muss schon etwas runterscrollen, da schon einige Beiträge dazugekommen sind): http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


Auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Fall!
Dem Mädchen kann man nur Beileid und gute Besserung wünschen, das ist schon übel schmerzhaft, scheint aber nochmal gut gegangen zu sein. #6
Ob sie jemals da noch unbedarft mehr schwimmen mag?

Wo ist das Foto vom Bißabdruck? Da könnte man ja mal nachmessen ...  Da der Fuß mit Verbinden auskam, scheidet ein sehr großer Hecht an sich aus.
Richtig ernsthaft ein Opfer vernaschen wollte der Hecht der Schilderung nach ja nicht, immerhin, bei sehr großen Hechten und kleinen Kindern habe ich da grundsätzlich ernste Bedenken.

Solche Schwimmerattacken sind aber lange bekannt und kommen immer mal wieder vor, dagegen hilft nur sorgfältiges Herausfangen der großen Hechte! :m


----------



## Case (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Solche Schwimmerattacken sind aber lange bekannt und kommen immer mal wieder vor, dagegen hilft nur sorgfältiges Herausfangen der großen Hechte! :m




Was heißt hier rausfangen..???
Gerade Die muß man leben lassen, und hoffen dass Sie viel agressiven Nachwuchs produzieren.


Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Naja, ist wie bei allen alten Leuten und Viechern: Wenn sie bissig werden, müssen sie wech! :m 
Nachwuchs machen die dann auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## gimli (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*



> Da der Fuß mit Verbinden auskam, scheidet ein sehr großer Hecht an sich aus.



Das ist auch meine Meinung.#6

Selbst wenn die Betroffene das alles gut verpackt hat, kann es allerdings sein, dass ihre kleinere Schwester (Zusje) oder ihre Freundin schon in jetzt, oder näherer Zukunft, traumatisch reagieren können, wenn sie im Wasser plantschen wollen.

Wer sich schon mal an den Hechtzähnen verletzt hat, weiß wie man dann blutet. Wenn dann kleine Kinder eine Menge Blut im Wasser sehen, kann das für sie schon schlimm sein.

Ich hoffe für alle, dass sie dieses Erlebnis schnell überwinden können.

Und für die Komiker hier: 
http://img80.*ih.us/img80/8572/0000uc5.jpg
Diese 1,5 Meterdame war es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## DiscoSteve (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Auch wenn mir der thread etwas verwaist erscheint, komme ich nicht umhin, allen die es vermutlich eh nicht mehr lesen werden, Ihren Zynismus wie nen nassen Waschlappen durch's Gesicht zu ziehen. In meiner mittlerweile 26jährigen Anglerlaufbahn hätte ich Angriffe von Hechten auf Menschen auch eher skeptisch betrachtet... Seit gestern nicht mehr! 
Hab am Aartalsee ca. 20m vom Ufer entfernt gemütlich mit dem Oberkörper auf der Luftmatraze gechillt und meine Beine im Wasser baumeln lassen, als ich merkte, dass mich irgendwas ziemlich heftig in den Fuss beisst. Zurück am Ufer war mir anhand der Bissspuren relativ schnell klar, dass es nur ein Hecht gewesen sein kann und catch and release bei Hechten von nun an für mich gestorben ist! 
Sollte es jemanden interessieren, schicke ich gern ein Foto zu. Hat der Schelm doch tatsächlich versucht mir zwei Zehen abzubeissen! 
Als Fazit bleibt für mich nur zu sagen: Bevor man sich nicht absolut sicher ist, sollte man das sch$%&$%labern auf nem erträglichen Niveau halten und nicht direkt alles was sich der eigenen Vorstellungskraft entzieht, als Unwahrheit deklarieren...

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

 Reflexe bleiben ja auch Reflexe.Das nun aber Zehen dran sind  Meine Mutter durfte aber auch schon Zanderzähnchen spüren und meidet deswegen Seen.

Für mich jedenfalls nicht unmöglich und garantiert schon oft genug vorgekommen.

Für die Komiker soll der Hecht mal woanders anlegen,die gehen an das Wort "schniepel" dann ganz anders ran.

Lg


----------



## wasser-ralf (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Welch ein armseliger Trööt, was für zum teil alberne, überflüssige und unqualifizierte Meinungsäußerungen. Mir schmeckt gerade mein Morgenkaffee nicht mehr:r. 



> Kann doch sein, dass es ein Monsterhecht war..?? Vielleicht war der ja schon ausgewachsen und maß schon 2,34 m?? Warum macht ihr euch direkt lustig...:vik:


 Welch ein Blödsinn - Zwei-Meter-Hechte:q



> Dem Mädchen kann man nur Beileid und gute Besserung wünschen, das ist schon übel schmerzhaft, scheint aber nochmal gut gegangen zu sein. #6
> Ob sie jemals da noch unbedarft mehr schwimmen mag?





> Solche Schwimmerattacken sind aber lange bekannt und kommen immer mal wieder vor, dagegen hilft nur sorgfältiges Herausfangen der großen Hechte! :m


Haltet doch mal den Ball flach, lasst die Kirche im Dorf und zieht nicht solche überzogenen Schlussfolgerungen. Große Hechte ausrotten….? Monsterhecht - ich lach mich schlapp. Die Monster sind eher wir Menschen. 
Werden wir auch gleich alle Hunde, Katzen und sonstigen Vierbeiner ausrotten? Mitunter sind auch Pferde bissig.

Wegen einer solchen Lappalie einen solchen Aufriss#d?  
Selbstverständlich kommen solche Raubfischattacken aus einem natürlichen Reflex heraus immer wieder mal vor. Das ist bekannt. Es handelt sich um *seltene Einzelfälle*. Zur falschen Zeit unter falschen Umständen am falschen Ort - mehr nicht.
Selbstverständlich ist das für den Betroffenen, ob nun Erwachsener oder Kind sehr unangenehm, mit unter auch traumatisch. 
Aber – in das Beutespektrum jedweden einheimischen Raubfisches passt der Mensch nicht hinein, ob groß oder klein.  Im Höchstfall könnte man bei einem seeeehr großen Wels einmal wirklich Bedenken bekommen. 


> Zurück am Ufer war mir anhand der Bissspuren relativ schnell klar, dass es nur ein Hecht gewesen sein kann und catch and release bei Hechten von nun an für mich gestorben ist!


Das kommentiere ich jetzt nicht mehr|rolleyes.


----------



## Honeyball (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Heija,
ein vier Jahre alter Sommerloch-Thread taucht aus der Versenkung auf, weil -mal wieder- irgendein böser, böser Fisch die an der Wasseroberfläche planschenden Zehen mit 'nem fressbaren Beutetier verwechselt hat...

Mannomann, hier sind doch in der Mehrzahl Angler unterwegs und die sollten sich doch mit Oberflächenködern wenigstens rudimentär auskennen... #d#d#d


----------



## DiscoSteve (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Ich mach dem Hecht keinen Vorwurf (würde ihn eh nicht interessieren) und dass ihm meine sich sachte im Wasser bewegenden Zehen als allzu grosse Verlockung erschienen sind, kann ich ihm auch nicht verdenken! Sind eben sehr attraktive Zehen. Mir ging's nur darum mal nen tatsächlichen Erfahrungsbericht zu liefern, um allen Skeptikern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Das er mich nicht fressen wollte, dürfte jedem klar sein; war eben nur ein Anbiss und selbstverständlich knüppel ich jetzt nicht alle Hechte ab, die ich fange, obwohl ich in dem Moment nicht übel Lust dazu gehabt hätte! 
Zum Glück gibt's sowas in unseren Badeseen nicht: 
http://www.dmax.de/dni-media/mu-49/media-30644-108678.jpg


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Zum Glück?
 dann wär da mehr Platz:m


----------



## haarp1988 (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

O Mann dann weiß ich jetzt wenigstens, dass ich mein nachbarsmädchen super als Köder nehmen lässt... ich werd direkt mit ihrem Vater schwätzen , dass er sie mir in sadinenöl einlegt...


----------



## Barbenspezi (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Ich finde Hechte sind sehr sympathische Tiere.
Als Kind war ich in Bozen auf einer Ferienfahrt. An einem See wurde gebadet. Wie ich also so ins Wasser ging kam in etwa 50-60cm tiefen Wasser ein Hecht angeschwommen und stellte sich neben meine Beine (etwa auf Knie-/Oberschenkelhöhe). Er blieb einfach stehen und liess sich sogar streicheln. Größe tippe ich aus dem Gedächtnis auf etwa 60-70cm. Nach gefühlten 5 Minuten ist er dann langsam davon geschwommen. Vielleicht hatte er ja Tollwut


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch schon erlebt,allerdings war der Hecht ne Nummer kleiner.

Ich frag mich nur,warum hier einfache Tatschachen mit einer sowas von unangebrachten Ironie überhäuft werden.Hier schreibt jemand was von "in den Zeh gebissen",dann ironisch,das CR diesen Sommer ausfällt und die Meute macht sich mit Fackel und Forcke auf den Weg zur Comedy-Central Veranstaltung.

Ein wenig mehr Objektivität würde den Leuten zweifels ohne auch mal gut tun.


Gabs da nicht auch schon Diskussionen um Quastenflosser?Da kamen Kritiker und skeptische Leute auf Ideen,denen George Lucas persönlich Feder hätte halten müssen.Und dann tauchten sie auf und Fackeln und Forken  verschwanden .

Lg


----------



## daci7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Was 'ne Situation |bigeyes... man stelle sich vor:

Discosteve liegt bei schönem Wetter gemütlich auf der Luftmatratze ###u. Plötzlich schiebt sich eine Wolke vor die Sonne... der Wind frischt ein wenig auf, die ersten Badegäste verlassen hektisch das Wasser weil sie ahnen was gleich passiert, versuchen noch diesen Wahnsinnigen auf der luftmatratze zu warnen |scardie:|scardie:|director:|scardie:|scardie: - nur Discosteve merkt nichts, hat eventuell sogar Kopfhörer auf? Aus dem Off hört man erst leise, dann immer lauter ein Orchester "DÖM döm DÖM döm DÖM döm DAAAAAA" ...und ein kapitales Rotauge lutscht an seinem Zeh!!

#h


----------



## Micha383 (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

|good:

Made my Day


----------



## Thxmpsxn (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Eigentlich ohne Worte, die Meldung an sich und so manche Kommentare... #q
Eigentlich auch ein typischer Fall für ne RTL Schmonzette|uhoh:

Eigentlich denke ich aber, 
es liegt vielleicht auch an der Hitze|rolleyes
Oje, Oje, Oje.....


----------



## Ulli3D (21. August 2012)

*AW: 10-jähriges Mädchen von Hecht gebissen*

Liegt garantiert an der Hitze, dass da einige Totengräber am Werk sind, hab heute schon einen 8 Jahre alten Trööt gelesen


----------

